# Видать/видеть



## phosphore

Вот у меня новый вопрос.

Есть ли какая разница между этими двумя глаголами? А так же и между их видовыми парами _увидеть_ и _увидать_ и от них образоваными возвратными глаголами _видеться_ и _видаться_? 

Спасибо.


----------



## Faess

Словарь Даля вот так объясняет:
  "УВИДАТЬ 1)  или увидеть, узреть, усмотреть, завидеть. Увидать указывает на  неопределенность или случайность, на общность; увидеть - на точность, по  времени, обстоятельствам, предмету. Оглянувшись, он увидал издали  погоню. Ты чудеса увидишь под микроскопом! Не увидаю, не увижу николи  более его! Не увидишь, так услышишь (славу свою). Не мы увидим  (доживем), так дети наши. Когда увижу, тогда поверю. 
2) / *Понять, заключить и убедиться в чем, видеть рассудком. Тогда я  увидал, что от него ждать нечего. Один женился - свет увидал; другой  женился - с головою пропал. -ся, страдат. и возвр. по смыслу. Дело  увидится нами, когда уже поздно будет. Мы с ним впервые увидались в  людях. Я увижусь с ним на днях, и переговорю."


----------



## Maroseika

Видеть - видать: no difference, but видать sounds more colloquial. 

Увидеть - увидать: also no difference, but увидать sounds somewhat obsolete.

Видеться - видаться: видаться is also a bit out-of-date.

In all cases the second verb has a nuance of repeating action. Cf. плыть - плавать, лететь - летать, идти - ходить, пить - пивать, быть - бывать, играть - *игрывать, etc.


----------



## dec-sev

Maroseika said:


> Видеться - видаться: видаться is also a bit out-of-date.


 Думаю, что можно спокойно опустить "a bit". Ни разу в разговорной речи "видаться" не слышал и сам никогда не употребляю. Лингво приводит пример:
_я не видал его со вчерашнего дня — I haven't seen him since yesterday_
Но "видел" в этом контексте звучит для меня намного более естественно.


Maroseika said:


> In all cases the second verb has a nuance of repeating action. Cf. плыть - плавать, лететь - летать, идти - ходить, пить - пивать, быть - бывать, играть - *игрывать, etc.


Не уверен, можем ли мы в рамках этой ветки обсуждать эти примеры, то бы прокомментирывывал* "игрывать" 

P.S. @Orlin: Re: самый популярный язык на русском форуме. Человек из Сербии задаёт вопрос по-русски, но ему всё равно отвечают по-английски 

*Умыешленное искажение. Правильно "прокомментировал".


----------



## Orlin

dec-sev said:


> P.S. @Orlin: Re: самый популярный язык на русском форуме. Человек из Сербии задаёт вопрос по-русски, но ему всё равно отвечают по-английски


 
Наверное, вы русские столь много любите английский язык (это справедливо для хотя бы некоторых из вас).
Я думаю, что наш друг из Сербии (он мне хорошо знаком из других подфорумов) уже достаточно хорошо говорит по-русски (моё личное мнение) и кроме того сейчас усиленно занимается русским языком (в течение последних несколько дней он поставил сравнительно много вопросов о русском языке), и поэтому ответы на английском вряд ли принесут ему много пользы.
Однако вряд ли модератор оставит это оффтопик содержание.
Для любознательных: посмотрите дискуссию об употребе языков на подфоруме для других славянских языков: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1907897.


----------



## Maroseika

dec-sev said:


> Не уверен, можем ли мы в рамках этой ветки обсуждать эти примеры, то бы прокомментирывывал* "игрывать"
> 
> *Умышленное искажение. Правильно "прокомментировал".


Механизм языка действует не только в его литературной форме. Подобные глагольные конструкции фиксируются в говорах и служат для того, чтобы подчеркнуть повторяемость действия.
А в вашем предложении эта конструкция не годится. Можно было бы так: "И я, в бытность свою спортивным комментатором, нередко *комментировывал матчи с участием этой команды".


----------



## phosphore

Maroseika said:


> Видеть - видать: no difference, but видать sounds more colloquial.
> 
> Увидеть - увидать: also no difference, but увидать sounds somewhat obsolete.
> 
> Видеться - видаться: видаться is also a bit out-of-date.
> 
> In all cases the second verb has a nuance of repeating action. Cf. плыть - плавать, лететь - летать, идти - ходить, пить - пивать, быть - бывать, играть - *игрывать, etc.


 
But wait, I've been taught that it is very important to differentiate _идти_ and _ходить_, _ехать_ and _ездить_, _лететь_ and _летать_, _плыть_ and _плавать_, etc.

So, I can forget about _видать, увидать, видаться_ and use only _видеть, увидеть, видеться_?


----------



## Maroseika

phosphore said:


> But wait, I've been taught that it is very important to differentiate _идти_ and _ходить_, _ехать_ and _ездить_, _лететь_ and _летать_, _плыть_ and _плавать_, etc.
> 
> So, I can forget about _видать, увидать, видаться_ and use only _видеть, увидеть, видеться_?



I meant that originally the difference between видеть and видать was the same like between лететь and летать, but nowadays in most cases you really can forget about any semantic difference between them.
Sorry for not being clear enough when suggesting you to compare.
Nevertheless, stylistic difference remains.

By the way, even my dictionary says:
видать - Неоднократно, много раз видеть.


----------



## phosphore

I got it. Thank you all.


----------



## x Balaam x

_Вид*а*ть_, как слово, старше за _вид*е*ть _но имеет то же значение. Оно имеет общее происхождение с устарелым словом _в*е*дать,_ что означает _знать._


----------



## Maroseika

Простите, не могли бы вы привести доказательства этого утверждения?


----------



## oui_je_suis

Начну немного издалека )) В своей разговорной речи я бы не стала использовать слово _увидать_ вообще, то ли из-за того, что оно в определённой мере относится к специфическому книжному стилю, то ли потому что оно отдаёт налётом провинциальности. Это слово вы вряд ли не услышите в черте большого города. 
Хотя я допускаю, что могла бы обронить что-то вроде "я увидала тебя _издалека_", это уже что-то вроде устоявшегося словосочетания.
Но вот _видаться _я ни разу в жизни не упортебляла и не слышала, так что, думаю, что разница у этих глаголов лишь в том, что один из них давно устарел.


----------



## oui_je_suis

Может, вы имели ввиду не _видаться_, а _повидаться_?


----------



## oui_je_suis

x balaam x said:


> _Вид*а*ть_, как слово, старше за _вид*е*ть _но имеет то же значение. Оно имеет общее происхождение с устарелым словом _в*е*дать,_ что означает _знать._



1. возможно, вы хотели сказать, "старше, *чем* видеть"? 
2. Возможно, _видать_ и _знать_- в некоторой степени синонимы (но всё зависит от контекста). Можно, например сказать:
"_Видать_ (= знать), будет гроза..."
Это означает, что вы предполагаете, что произойдёт какое-то событие, но не совсем уверены в этом. Таким вводным оборотом обычно пользуются пожилые люди или жители деревень.


----------



## Maroseika

Простите, но я ни пожилой, ни деревенский, но активно использую оборот "Видать...". По моим наблюдениям, я не исключение.


----------



## oui_je_suis

maroseika said:


> Простите, но я ни пожилой, ни деревенский, но активно использую оборот "Видать...". По моим наблюдениям, я не исключение.


Извините, ни в коем случае не хотела никого задеть. Хотя была на 99% уверена в том, что пишу... Можно поинтересоваться, в какой области/регионе вы живёте? )


----------



## Maroseika

Да какие обиды! Просто не хотелось бы вводить в заблуждение изучающих русский язык. 
А живу в Москве.


----------



## Sobakus

x balaam x said:


> _Вид*а*ть_, как слово, старше за _вид*е*ть _но имеет то же значение. Оно имеет общее происхождение с устарелым словом _в*е*дать,_ что означает _знать._



Ну если совсем уж глубоко во времени покопаться, окажется, что видать, видеть и ведать - однокоренные слова. Значение "знать" у "ведать" появилось, насколько я помню, во многих языковых группах независимо из значения "я видел".


----------

